# Bfp finally - so nervous



## Katiekais

Ok so I always told myself that I would post on here if I ever got to recieve Gods greatest gift. I'm really nervous and hoping my little bean sticks. But here is what I did differently this cycle after ttc for the past five months. 

I started taking prenatals everyday before bed the first day of my last menstrual cycle. And then on cd5 I started taking the recommended dose of robitussin until ovulation because I never really got ewcm during ovulation in my previous cycles. I also stopped drinking coffee as often and started drinking a lot of water especially during my fertile period. 

I had my last menstrual cycle on 01/19/2015 and my cycles are pretty regular. My next period was due on 2/15/2015 (right after Valentine's Day &#128544;) so here is my changes through my cycle. Most of my symptoms were typical symptoms that I feel during my two week wait right before af starts. 

Cd 1-3; af
Cd 4-6; nothing
Cd 7; light cramping. Bd
Cd 8; nothing
Cd 9; cramping 
Cd 10; very little creamy cm. bd
Cd 11; watery cm/ cervix high soft and open. Bd
Cd 12; cramping/ soft open cervix/ ewcm during the afternoon then it turned into thick white cm later in the evening
Cd 13; soft open cervix/ some stretchy cm. bd (I'm suspecting this is around the time I ovulated, but I may be off by a day or so) 
1dpo; sore breasts/ light cramping/white cm. bd 
2dpo; sore breasts still/light cramping/white creamy cm/cervix high and tilted back
3dpo; sore breasts still/medium wet cervix/lotiony cm
4dpo; wet soft open cervix/breasts are no longer sore/lotiony cm
5dpo; stuffy nose for a couple of days (they may have been the weather, I live in Florida but it's been unnormaly cold lately) pinching feeling in breasts/cervix medium hard wet and slightly open/lotiony cm still 
6dpo; cervix medium soft wet and slightly open/stuffy nose still/lotiony cm/slight cramps/weird pinching feeling in belly button/pulling feeling in the lower right side of my uterus. 
7dpo; cervix medium hard wet and slightly open (I was beginning to think I was out this month with my cervix staying open) no sore breasts still/runny nose/slight cramps 
8dpo; cervix medium hard slightly open/ sore breasts (which always happens a week before af) lotiony cm/slight cramps again
9dpo; cervix medium hard wet closed/lotiony cm/ sore breasts/headache/excessive thirst (also common for me before af) cramps/pinching feeling in breasts 
10dpo; cervix medium hard open wet (definitely discouraged now) sore breasts/stuffy nose/a little fatigue/cramps/pressure near hips
11dpo; cervix medium open wet/later in the day cervix medium closed wet/cramps/pulling feeling in uterus/fatigue/sore breasts/acne breakout (ugh af is definitely coming) 
12dpo; cervix medium open wet/cramps/weird pinching and pulling feeling in uterus throughout the whole day (that was what made me curious, I've never felt anything like it before) increased pressure on uterus/fatigue/breasts slightly tender/stuffy nose again 
13dpo; cervix medium closed wet/cramps/back pain/constipated/frequent urination/I went to Walmart to buy tampons because I expected af to come in a couple days and instead I bought a hpt and to my surprise it came out positive, I didn't believe it so I went to another store and bought another test and it was another BFP!!

I test again on Sunday 2-15 the day I was supposed to get my period and the test was another BFP. I went to the doctor today and they did a urine test and it was positive as well so they took some blood and I'm just waiting to hear if my levels are good and then I'm going to schedule and ultra sound at six weeks. The only symptoms I'm feeling now are very tender nipples (but my breasts are not sore) I have ongoing cramps and lower back pain as well as the worst insomnia ever (but I think that might be because I'm so nervous) this is my first pregnancy and I just want it to go full term. I'm hoping my story was able to give someone a little bit of hope because I know I used this site frequently to look for hope. 

Baby dust to all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AP

Congratulations! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats, Happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## saveme

Congratulations &#55357;&#56832;


----------

